# Kona Ute (2009 versus 2010)



## redbeans (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi,

After much consideration, I'm pretty much set on a Kona Ute. I'm trying to decide if I should get a 2009 or 2010. Both are available, and there is a slight discount on the 2009. I think I like the brown too. 

I'm wondering about the changes made between the models though. It looks like the 2010 added a center-stand (instead of a kick stand), a rear fender and a rear disc brake. Are there any other differences that I'm not aware of? Am I right about the center stand? Does anyone know if it is a big improvement over the kick stand? 

I know that the Ute is not often discussed on here, but I'm hoping someone with some first-hand knowledge can help me out.

Thanks!


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

I think you are spot on with the 2010 model changes, Bicycle Times just did a write up on it. I have been looking at them myself!:thumbsup:


----------



## redbeans (Dec 15, 2005)

Actually, I've been looking more and more. I think I might have been wrong on the center stand. I've seen pictures on the web with 2009s that have center-stands. It looks like the rear fender and disc brake are indeed missing though.

Here's a pic:

__
https://flic.kr/p/3977052711

By the way, if you haven't seen it, there is a Flickr pool for the Ute with lots of pictures. You can see lots of interesting mods.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/

I decided to pull the trigger on the 2009. I ordered it on Wednesday, and I should have it next week. I'll be able to answer my own post then.


----------



## 3eCheval (Apr 24, 2010)

The 2009 has a center stand. The 2010 indeed went with both disc brakes and an added fender. I have the 2009 edition and I have been extremely satisfied with it.
Good luck with your new bike!


----------

